# Cruise Control



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey there all

I have a late 03 X-Trail 2.2 dCi (face lift model) without cruise control, does anyone know if and how the Nissan cruise control can be retro-fitted?

I have a copy of the work shop manual on CD but I can't find the cruise control listed anyware, as the dCi is drive by wire I am guessing that the cruise control system is built into the engine ECU so all that would have to be done in theory is the buttons fitted to the steering wheel (which has a blanking plate where the buttons should go) but I am guessing it's not as simple as that.
Will the engine ECU require up-dating with software for cruise control? Or maybe replacing completely?

I have found people who can supply after market kits but I would really like the Nissan system.

Thanks in advance


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I tried doing that too to my 2002 exy which came with an aftermarket cruise control installed by the dealer from new. After hearing about the features of the Nissan cruise control I wasn't that impressed. It doesn't brake or slow the car on downhill runs, my aftermarket cruise does that and it stays at the specified speed no matter how steep the run downhill is.

There is a new cruise control on the market specifically designed for the xtrail and the controls look identical to the Nissan system.

HERE is a photo of it and HERE is the company that makes them.


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for that information aussietrail. 

I have noticed that the picture you posted has the cruise control buttons on the opposite side of the stering wheel from my car, my radio controls are on the right hand side.

I take it you had no luck with trying to fit the standard cruise control? I have sent an e-mail to Nissan customer support asking them what would be involved, I am waiting a reply.


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

I e-mailed that company about the cruise control kit, this is the response I got: 



> Thanks for your enquire,
> 
> We do have a specific cruise control for the Nissan X-Trail. Unfortunately at this point in time we do not export over seas.
> 
> ...


Looks like I will have to find another route


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

uk_owner said:


> Thanks for that information aussietrail.
> 
> I have noticed that the picture you posted has the cruise control buttons on the opposite side of the stering wheel from my car, my radio controls are on the right hand side.


I am not suprised LOL Even your blinkers and wiper control are on the opposite side to ours in Australia, which I just found out recently and was amazed by the difference between two RHD countries 



> I take it you had no luck with trying to fit the standard cruise control? I have sent an e-mail to Nissan customer support asking them what would be involved, I am waiting a reply.


Yes, no luck, I tried doing that and also tried retro-fitting the climate control for the air-con. Too complicated and involved too much fiddling around, so I gave-up.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> After hearing about the features of the Nissan cruise control I wasn't that impressed. *It doesn't brake or slow the car on downhill runs*, my aftermarket cruise does that and it stays at the specified speed no matter how steep the run downhill is.


Just to want to clarify...
I am a bit surprized about this. Do you think perhaps it was only on Mark I?
Because I use my cruise control quite often and mine does slow down the car on downhill and maintains the required speed in a range of about +2 -2 km/hr.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Possibly Marc, but I have asked the guys here with MKII and they reported the same thing.


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

> Yes, no luck


How far did you get? What went wrong? I can't even find a wiring diagram that shows cruise control on it.

I can understand the climate control being difficult to retro-fit, there is alot more to that than just a facia, fan control ecu, motors on all the air flaps and the such.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

uk_owner said:


> How far did you get? What went wrong? I can't even find a wiring diagram that shows cruise control on it.


I couldn't find the wiring diagram for the cruise control either in both service manuals I have, but I had the cruise control module in my hand (on loan from a wrecking yard) and I started following up the wires and as soon as I found out that it goes to the ECU as well as the throttle body, I stopped. I didn't want to play around with the ECU wiring not knowing where exactly I should connect to.

The steering switch is the easy part of the retrofit, it is the wiring coming out of the cruise control module that is a headache.

I will try and track down the wiring diagram for the module if I can, but I am suprised Nissan didn't include this information in the ESM.

Slightly off-topic, but can I please ask you for a small favour? You mentioned that you had the radio controls on your steering on the right hand side, is this a factory set-up? Can you please take a photo of the actual radio control switch or tell me what does it control (i.e. volume up/down and radio on/off?)

I am thinking that I might be able to use this radio control from the UK model and hook it up to my radio, as this is a very useful feature indeed.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

the radio controls are a factory set up, I will post a picture when I get five mins to take one. However, what the buttons do depends on what sterio you have fitted.
They all have volume up/down pre-set up/down then there are two other buttons, on my sterio one cycles though the outputs (fm/mw/am/tape/cd) and the other turns the unit on and off. On other sterios the other buttons work differently.

Going back to my original topic, I got a reply from Nissan HQ today. They say that fitting cruise control would take the vehice from the original spec so they are not interested in helping (thanks for that then).

I have taken a look on the Nissan labour times CD, and the only components it shows for the cruise control are :

Main control switch (the one on the steering wheel)
Slip ring (behind the steering wheel, I have one for horn/air bag, I will have to check to see if it is different for models with cruise control)
Stop switch (on the brake pedal, could this be the stop lamp switch though?)
Clutch switch (I will check to see if there is a switch already fitted or wiring spare for one)
N&P relay (I dont know what this one is)

There is no mention of a seperate cruise control ECU or throttle actuator etc, so I am still under the assumption that the engine ECU is used.

I shall keep you up-dated if I learn more, in the mean time if any one else has any other ideas or know what the N&P relay is then feel free....


----------



## brumiebob (Aug 16, 2006)

I think N & P stands for neutral and park (handbrake)


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

uk_owner said:


> the radio controls are a factory set up, I will post a picture when I get five mins to take one. However, what the buttons do depends on what sterio you have fitted.


I have a factory 6CD stacker and radio (all in one) it is a 2 DIN unit.

I have taken a look on the Nissan labour times CD, and the only components it shows for the cruise control are :



> There is no mention of a seperate cruise control ECU or throttle actuator etc, so I am still under the assumption that the engine ECU is used.


I would say that the existing ECU can be used, however I am not so sure about the throttle actuator.


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

> I think N & P stands for neutral and park (handbrake)


My car is manual so I guess it would just connect to the hand brake switch, although I see no reason that the cruise control would need to know if the hand brake was applied or not. Most cruise controls would not work below 25mph anyway and unless the manufactures are worried that you would apply the hand brake above 25mph.....



> I have a factory 6CD stacker and radio (all in one) it is a 2 DIN unit.


Same unit as me, I shall see what i can dig up.



> I am not so sure about the throttle actuator.


The dCi is drive by wire (no throttle cable) so the engine ecu controls throttle possition, it would make sence to me to use this ecu to run the cruise control as seeing it already..

1) Knows throttle position (through the throttle position sensor)
2) Knows Road speed (Speedo drive, it also sends a signal to the engine ECU as the idle speed is higher when the car is rolling)
3) Controls the throttle position.
4) Knows engine speed.

I will have to dig around to see if there are any spare wires or connectors for clutch pedal switch or cruise control buttons.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

uk_owner said:


> Same unit as me, I shall see what i can dig up.


That would be much appreciated, if you can also inquire about the price of the steering control from either the dealer or a car wrecker, it'll be great too (if it's not too much trouble of course) Please PM me the details or email me at mailto: [email protected] so we can keep this thread on the subject.

Please let me know what you find in regards to the cruise control as I can get the module from the wreckers here as well.


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

Ok, so I popped into my local Nissan dealer last night. Asked the service manager about installing a Nissan cruise control kit and he assures me that Nissan never made a kit.

I am trying to order a wiring diagram for the X-Trail but that may take time. I will keep you posted.

Sorry aussietrail, forgot to ask the price of the sterio control switch. I will get it though and let you know.


----------

